# Shop lights



## The100road (Nov 8, 2017)

Well in my case it’s Garage lights. Now that it’s dark outside at 5:00 when I get home I’m looking to upgrade my garage lights. Right now I have two 4’ fluorescent lights with two bulbs each and the garage door opener Motar lights in about a 20’ x 25’ Garage. 

The fluorescent lights are hardwired but I can do plug in as well. 

Any suggestions on good and easy to install shop lighting? 

Is LED worth the cost?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2017)

Costco had led 4' double bulb fixtures on sales a while back for $10 and change. We bought 10 of them. I wish we would have gotten 20. $29 now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 8, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Costco had led 4' double bulb fixtures on sales a while back for $10 and change. We bought 10 of them. I wish we would have gotten 20. $29 now.



Thanks mike, that seems like a good deal! Is LED that big of a difference from fluorescent? I really only have those two locations to put lights so I want to make the most of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2017)

The100road said:


> Thanks mike, that seems like a good deal! Is LED that big of a difference from fluorescent? I really only have those two locations to put lights so I want to make the most of them.


I have high flour. 14' in my shop and a few led over a few tools. I plan to install more. Bright, instant and no flicker. Most of the 10 Kathie stole for the garage. Big difference. Noteworthy. Supposed last 20 yrs or? But 1 bulb out of 20 is kaput. We will just take it back. Led is ready for prime time. I will eventually replace all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cost savings on LED is large over time. They run for practically nothing. Longevity seems to be a strongpoint as well. LED strip-lights I put in my call cabinet have run continuously for about 8 years now, except when the power is out. I honestly don't believe there is a single LED out in the set. 

Dependent upon how fancy you want to get you can build your own fixtures and buy the LED kits and everything you need relatively cheap. You need a roll of LEDs, transformer to convert to DC, and jumpers to turn corners. Most of the kits come with a remote to run everything. A lot of those offered on Amazon at that link are Red/Green/Blue/White if you want mood lights in the shop, if not plain white is available, and is usually cheaper. If you're not in a hurry and shop overseas, the same stuff out of China is REALLY CHEAP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 8, 2017)

I like the LED. They appear brighter, use less electricity, don't hum or buzz or flicker. As cold as my garage gets in winter, the LED starts right up, unlike the flourescent. So, yes, I am a fan of the LED. I found good prices at Home Depot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 8, 2017)

The LED's are certainly worth it. Also what I like is I have a few task lights with LED's for spot lighting. The nice thing about LED's (at least here) is that many different options are available for the light "color" so depending on what you are doing or what you prefer you can really fine tune the lighting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ali-Express prices on LEDs - Kinda like the Amazon of China. Have shopped there a few times, products were decent, didn't take real long to get things. Only problem I had with Chinese store, Ali-Express made it right and issued refunds without a problem, aside from having to request separate refunds for all however many items individually. Not a lot of kits there, but the prices there are unreal... 5 meters of White LED can be had for $2. Transformers/color LED drivers for $5. You should be able to light your garage like daylight for $50 there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a variety of different fixtures and bulb styles in my shop spaces. My favorite fixtures are the LED fixtures. My second favorite is the T8 fixtures with Daylight bulbs. If I could swing it right now, I'd love to replace all my fluorescent fixtures with LED. And the LED starts right up in the cold, without any hesitation - it's already been below freezing in my shop in the past week. I'd say the LEDs are worth the cost.

I have five fixtures in my garage shop space, which is about 13' x 22'. It gives a good amount of light, though I'm currently giving thought to rearranging the placement of the fixtures as I've relocated machines since hanging them. I have two fixtures in my 6' x 10' corner of the basement I turn in (plus one incandescent bulb) and could use one more fixture in that space.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 8, 2017)

My neighbor got me 2 LED fixtures from somewhere in Orlando for 20 buck and they are bright as day...definitely worth the difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2017)

And they are supposed to last for 20 yrs. Hell I hope I last 20 yrs....


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 8, 2017)

You ain't askin fer much at your age!


----------



## The100road (Nov 8, 2017)

Alright. I’ll start looking for some nice led lights. Probably the 4’ you all talked me into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2017)

As they have said before. Its worth the money. I bought 3 four footers for my shop. Got rid of the old crap. Bright as all get out.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2017)

These are the ones I got...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...-Integrated-LED-Shop-Light-54254141/206028863


----------



## The100road (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks Marc. I’ll take a look at those. They have good reviews.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 8, 2017)

I changed my 4' fluorescents to LEDs. Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2017)

The100road said:


> Thanks Marc. I’ll take a look at those. They have good reviews.



They're only 3' long, but good for the price I paid. I think it was on sale for $20....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Changed out my garage fluorescents for LEDs and I am totally pleased! Highest recommendation! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2017)

Might see if any Black Friday deals on lights at the various home stores this year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> These are the ones I got...
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...-Integrated-LED-Shop-Light-54254141/206028863



Costco's are double 4' but are exposed bulbs- same price. They are very bright

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I changed my 4' fluorescents to LEDs. Love it



These are the ones I used

LIGHTS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> These are the ones I used
> 
> LIGHTS



We have some of those also in Kathies sewing room- they work well. I do not think they are quite as bright but do not have side by side yet.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think they are quite as bright but do not have side by side yet.


Probly not, yours are 3200 lumens and mine are 2650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Probly not, yours are 3200 lumens and mine are 2650


It is a cheap/easy way to go if you already have fixtures.


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 9, 2017)

+1 on Ali Express. I have used them a lot. No issues, they are really quick to respond with any questions, send you details on ship status and follow up when the product is received.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## andymccrory (Jan 3, 2018)

I installed some 4' LED lights in my new shop a few months ago and love them. Work great in cold temps with no warm up time, efficient, and extremely bright! The best feature is they are dimmable if you need quite it down a bit! I ordered them from econolight and was satisfied with their cost, service, and performance.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## John Brock (Jan 6, 2018)

One other advantage of LEDs is they are silent. 
While it's true that there is usually something running in the shop, there are times I'm working on a design, thinking through a problem, or just staying out of the house (say it isn't so!). 
Not having the 60 Hz hum of fluorescent tubes is wonderful. If the shop is really quiet, I can hear the fixtures clicking a bit as they warm up but that's nae bother. 
I have and older but decent stereo and speakers in the shop too and listening to good music is far more enjoyable without the hum of fluorescents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

